# 100 Favorites: # 98



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
Sir Adrian Boult, London Philharmonic Orchestra (EMI)










I first heard RVW's "London" performed by André Previn and the Royal PO on a Telarc CD. Since then, I've also enjoyed Barbirolli's reading with the Hallé on EMI. But this Sir Adrian Boult recording is my favorite performance. To my ears, the thing that sets Boult's reading apart from the others is _pacing_. This symphony is always colorful and atmospheric, but Boult's command of the work's ebb and flow creates a stronger sense of cohesion and inevitability.

I still haven't heard Hickox's Chandos recording of the 1913 score. I suppose I need to listen at some point. Until then, Boult works just fine for me.


----------

